# Are late implanters baby girls and early implanters baby boys?



## Tinkerbell500

Does anyone have experience they could share on this as with my 2 boys I implanted early and got BFP before AF was due and with this baby I didn't get a BFP until 2 days after AF was due so hoping it's a girl.

Anyone know????!!!!


----------



## Sadie92

Interesting question... cant wait to see some replies...

Sorry im on team yellow so dont know.


----------



## angelstardust

Thats the thoery. Well sort of. 

A baby's gender is determined by the chromosomes in the sperm, not the egg. XX makes female, XY makes male, all eggs contain an X chromosome, so sperm donates other X or Y chromosome. 

Female sperm live up to 5 days, male sperm up to 3 days. (Egg lives 12 to 24, maybe even 36 hours after ovulation.) Female sperm live longer but swim slower than male sperm. (Vaginal environment supposedly contributes to sperm longevity, alkaline/acidic - male sperm prefer baking soda douche prior to sex, female prefer acidic (vinegar) (supposedly) - but most importantly of all, male swim quicker, so for male baby, have sex within 6 hours before ovulation, to beat female sperm to egg. Vice versa, for female baby, have sex 4-5 days before ovulation, for better chances of having a girl baby. 

(from wiki answers)


----------



## lynnikins

it will be interesting caus i didnt get my bfp till i was late with this baby, dont know what happend with ds cept i did the test when i was already 7wks pregnant caus we werent trying. but with this baby tested the day before i was due and the day i was due on and didnt get a pos till 3 days after


----------



## girl friday

I tested 4 days before AF with CB digi and got a BFN, I tested the day AF was due with an IC then a CB Digi and got my BFP. I am having a boy!


----------



## trashit

All i've heard is that a man with a faster sperm flow will create a boy and opposite for a girl, cant be of anymore help tbh x


----------



## angelstardust

But see... with DS2 I tested positive before af was due (I worked it out I had been having morning sickness from 5 days after implantation!). 

Just to throw a spanner in the works! 

With DD though, I tested at 6 weeks (I knew the date of my LMP) and scanned that day to show 5/3weeks. 

So who knows, why not make a vote? Tested before af - had/having a boy, girl, tested after and had/having a boy, girl. Would be interesting to see. Make it in baby club to get more answers?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I would love to hear responses to this too!


----------



## elmaxie

Ooooo interesting!

With Nathan I got a lovely BFP 3 or 4 days BEFORE AF.....obviously Nathan is a boy. 

With this preg I didnt get a BFP until day AF due....Obviously I have a goof few months wait until I find out if baby is a girl or boy but still very ineresting!

Emma.xx


----------



## Kota

well I'm having a boy... and we DTD 2 days before OV, (I was charting) which would normally suggest girl. and I didn't get my (faint) BFP until 16dpo, and got a glaring BFN at 13dpo. normal LP was about 15 days.


----------



## elmaxie

Well bang goes that theory:pop:

Oh well who knows then eh??:shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thanks you your replies ladies.... Looks like there is no correlation between time of implantation and gender. Interesting stuff though! :)


----------



## mrsneish2b

im having a girl, and i got a positive test at 10dpo (days past ovulation) which i know is very early. 
I was also pregnant twice before this, and i got a pos at 14 dpo but i lost both of those babies, so i dont know what the sex would have been, 

x


----------



## Beltane

With both my sons, I was at least a few days to a week late before getting any positive faint lines! This current baby took forever to get a BFP but the doc thinks it's a boy. Will be confirmed on the 20th of Jan.


----------



## JennTheMomma

There is science behind timing of sex and gender, but it's no where near 100%, which would be the same for implantation. We are having our second boy, but our timing should be a girl.


----------



## k4tie

Took me forever to have get a positive test and i'm having a boy :)


----------



## DaisyBee

I had a girl & got my bfp on 10dpo - wasnt expecting AF til 13 or 14dpo.


----------

